# Planning a Peugeot 205 GTI conversion



## josh-uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi, as I am new to this forum, and I have limited knowledge on electric cars, I would like to start off with a small and cheap conversion. This conversion is not for definite, but I hope that with a lot of help and research, it will be a very strong possibility in the near future.

My experience when it comes to electrics and cars, is ok but limited. I am currently an engineering apprentice, so can get small parts, or parts machined etc. in the workshop.

My budget would be around £4000 to £5000 (approx. 6000 - 8000 USD) including donor vehicle, but I understand that these conversions can get pricey so am willing to spend a little more.

I am looking to get at least 40+ miles (65+ km) on a charge. I want to be capable of doing motorway speeds (70 mph / 110kph) and get a 0-60 mph time of 9 seconds, give or take.

So, my ideas so far:

Donor vehicle is a 1983-1997 Peugeot 205 GTI. It is small, very lightweight and relatively cheap. If you have any other ideas of a similar car, that could be more suitable, let me know. (I live in the UK mind)









Would preferably buy a warp9 motor, but these are pricey and wouldn't want to have shipped from america. So looking at getting a second hand forklift motor with similar capabilities. The one below I have been looking at, but not sure it is suitable as it is a hydraulic motor for the forklift, not a drive motor. Take a look, and give me your thoughts.
http://http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lansing-Bagnall-BKB-Forklift-Hydraulic-Electric-Motor-4008392-005-B-S-1727-/250970483811?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3a6f01ac63#ht_500wt_1054

Controller would be a curtis 144v 500amp, or maybe an open revolt? I have heard they are pretty good for the price and are much cheaper than the curtis.

As for batteries I was looking at 12 trojan 12v of around 100-120ah to give me a 144v pack. I can get these for around £2300. Or, look at getting 45 90ah thundersky (winston?) lithiums at the same 144v. Obviously much more expensive, at £3400 without shipping.

If there is anything missing dont be afraid to tell me. Thanks in advance for any thoughts or feedback. 

Josh.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I don't think that motor will be very good for you. It will probably be low power, unidirectional and have a female shaft.

You could try Fork Truck Breakers near Chesterfield. I haven't bought from them but last time I was there there had shelves of motors for around £300+vat.

You should be fine with a 9" diameter motor but measure the length of the space you have available, including adaptor plate and mounts, to make sure you don't get a motor that is too long.
There is a couple of sticky threads in the motor forum that will help you decide on what to look for when you are viewing the motors.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Looks like there is going to be a few Electric peugeot 205's on here soon.

Here is my project: Peugeot 205 EV

And there is another member on here called: BIG AMPS, that is also doing a electric peugeot 205.

As Woodsmith said you need to watch the length of the motor, bear in mind that a 205 gti engine block is only: 430mm.

And from memory there is only something like a 100-150mm gap.

Best Regards, and good luck with your conversion.


----------



## josh-uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Mad professor, I will definitely take a look at your conversion, I think it will help me a great deal when I am doing my own, thanks. And I have had a browse at BIG AMPS conversion, but should probably read in more detail lol.

Woodsmith, Chesterfield is a bit too far for me to travel I think, as it is 200 miles or so from me. I'll have to see if there is a breakers near me that has loads of cheap old dc motors.

As for length, I should probably find out how big my motor can be, would hate to buy one and find it doesn't fit.


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll writ emore later but just wanted to say welcome.

I have a 9'' motor in my Mk2 Golf and it just fits, for reference. I think the engine bay on the 205 is smaller? I can give you dims of mine installed if that helps?

Also, join the UK group on here, you can find it on my profile.

Cheers,

Ace


----------



## josh-uk (Feb 5, 2012)

that group might come in handy, I dont know of many EV'ers in the UK, so itll be good to know where i can get some advice from someone over here in the UK.

That might be a bit of a problem, I knew the motor was going to be a tight fit, but if yours is a squeeze in the golf, buying a motor for a 205 is going to be a pain. What kind of motor are you running? Any dimensions would be great, thanks


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The 9" Jungheinrich motor mentioned in url=http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/ev-conversion-peugeot-205-68954.html]this thread[/url] is quite short, mainly because it doesn't have a built in fan. That might make it interesting to keep cool. An external fan would help if the air had somewhere to exit from.

It is also worth keeping an eye out for whole dead forklift trucks to get a motor from. My 11" motor came from a 4 ton fork lift that was being broken in south London. I figured it was worth the drive from Manchester to get it. Sometimes it is worth planning a trip to get the right motor at the right price. My 7" and 9" motors came from Surrey and my 12" motor was also a fair distance away.


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's my motor...

http://www.evparts.com/products/str...-to-192-volt-street-vehicle-motors/mt2120.htm

Have a look for my car in the garage on here, tab in top right hand. Search for VW and mine will pop up. Also worth having a look at Mors'a Golf as his is very good.

Cheers,

Ace


----------



## josh-uk (Feb 5, 2012)

I wish I could get a motor like that ace, how does your golf drive? Does it pull well? I'll take another look at your conversion tonight. I'm very interested in the idea of converting a classic, as it gives them a new lease of life.  I would have actually gone for a golf, but they are a tad on the heavy side and too big for my tiny garage.

I've been looking on ebay for forklift motors in the uk. Seems they're few and far between, but i can find loads in america. Think its worth getting one shipped? It would still be cheaper than buying a new one. I'll have a look at some forklifts being parted, good idea, thanks. 

Have a browse at these:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GE-General-Electric-Motors-325744-36-48-Volt-DC-Motor-w-Brake-Hyster-Forklift-/270874715680?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f11642620#ht_1634wt_1125

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-Yale-Forklift-Right-Drive-Motor-Crown-9A670-/380370285883?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588fd5f53b#ht_2119wt_1037

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CROWN-FORKLIFT-DRIVE-MOTOR-PARTS-42047-NEW-/310291889841?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483ed67eb1#ht_664wt_1037

Obviously I would need to find out the size and spec etc. A question though, can I run 144v through a motor that is rated for 36/48v?

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's my Golf when it was first converted, by the previous owner. It had 120V 150Ah Trojan lead acid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9OIvCuUVDk

I bought it as a project as now it looks like it does on My Garage listing. I was going to replecate what the previous owner did but my spec. has changed and I plan to go with Open Revolt controller, EV200 contactors (one for pre-charge and one main), 60Ah of Sinopoly lithium and hopefully another 60Ah when I win the lottery!!

Regarding the motors, I could comment but you're better off posting those links into a new thread on the motors page. I'm sure Major would offer an opinion, he's one of the resident motor gurus and always happy to help.

My advice is to keep a very close eye on eBay regularly and you'll be amazed what comes up. I was going to convert a pick-up from scrath in a few years but the Golf appeared so I bought it!!! Much to my wife's surprise!!

Also, I happened across an EV200 contactor for £22 delivered, bargain!!!

Plan, plan, plan and plan and enjoy!!!!


----------



## josh-uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Good to see an ev on the right side of the road! (I mean the left side of course heheh )

Ahh I'd love to be reckless and go out and buy a donor tomorrow, but the old man won't give up his garage space without a fight haha.

On a serious note though, I will start a thread in the motors section now, thanks for the tip.  As planning seems to be never ending, I may have to start off some other threads for my endless stupid questions.


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

There's no such thing as a stupid question if you don't know the answer.

People on here, me included, like the opportunity to answer any question as it makes us feel smart!!! 

Ask away!!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

josh-uk said:


> I wish I could get a motor like that ace, how does your golf drive? Does it pull well? I'll take another look at your conversion tonight. I'm very interested in the idea of converting a classic, as it gives them a new lease of life.  I would have actually gone for a golf, but they are a tad on the heavy side and too big for my tiny garage.
> 
> I've been looking on ebay for forklift motors in the uk. Seems they're few and far between, but i can find loads in america. Think its worth getting one shipped? It would still be cheaper than buying a new one. I'll have a look at some forklifts being parted, good idea, thanks.
> 
> ...


If you are looking at those prices, plus p&p, it would be worth a drive up to Chesterfield!

When I last went there I took a couple of simple fixed calipers made of hardboard to guage maximum length and diameter that I could fit in the now defunct MR2 project. I also had a 12v battery and jump leads in the car to run the motor and an insulation resistance meter to check for short circuits. Unfortunately I arrived about 5 minutes beofre they closed, due to work and traffic, and so I didn't buy anything that time.

If you have any local warehousing or factory units that have electric forklifts it would be worth asking if there is a local servicing or repair shop for them. I have one very near me who rewinds motors. They occasionally have motors swapped out on PX or customer rebuilds that were never collected.


As for voltage, the controller should limit the voltage and current to the motor and so you should be ok. However, if you can find a 72V or 80V motor then it will be more able to handle the higher voltages.


----------



## josh-uk (Feb 5, 2012)

I rekon that will be what I end up doing, its just I'll have to take a whole saturday for the 3 hour drive up, then choose a motor, then 3 hours drive back. But you're right, it will probably end up being cheaper overall than a delivered motor.

Question, how common are short circuits, and should I buy an insulation resistance meter?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

Regarding the size of motor you can fit.

On a 205 GTI, From the gearbox housing to the frame is: 510mm (20.078").

Hope this helps.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

josh-uk said:


> I rekon that will be what I end up doing, its just I'll have to take a whole saturday for the 3 hour drive up, then choose a motor, then 3 hours drive back. But you're right, it will probably end up being cheaper overall than a delivered motor.
> 
> Question, how common are short circuits, and should I buy an insulation resistance meter?
> 
> ...


It is still worth keeping a good eye out locally though but if you are planning a day trip make sure you are completely sure of what you are looking for and checking for once there.

I don't know how often shorts occur in a mtor that runs ok on 12v. I just happened to have a load of test equipment from a previous career.

With any used motor there is the chance of a good find that can be used with minor servicing but also you may have to do, of have done, some repairs. It depends on the condition of the motor once it has been examined on the bench.


----------

